# Festplatte spiegeln



## pReya (12. April 2003)

Also... Hab heute ne neue Platte bekommen (120gb, Samsung, 5400RPM), mein Windows 2000 Server System, das im mom mein Primäres ist, läuft auf ner alten 6GB Pladde von Fujitsu.

Jetz will ich ne 1:1 Kopie von meiner 6 GB Pladde auf die 120er kriegen, also wirklich komplett auf die andre Umschmeißen... Wie bewerkstellige ich das am besten ?? Preis spielt keine Rolle, Software kann ich über Schule beziehen...

THX im Vorraus


----------



## El_Schubi (12. April 2003)

es gibt programme, mit denen du eine partition packen und speichern kannst. du müßtest die partition nur auf die neue festplatte entpacken, dann sollte es funktionieren.
über partition magic kannst du dann deren größe auf der neuen platte noch ändern.

ich denke das sollte gehen, kann mich aber irren...

mfg el


----------



## Sinac (12. April 2003)

Wenn du FAT32 als FileSystem hast kannste einfach die
2.Platte einbauen und von ner Bootdisk mit xcopy alles
rüberziehen, ansonsten beide Platte in nen 2. PC stecken,
Windows 2000 oder XP (nicht von der alten Platte sondern
auf dem 2. PC) Booten und einfach rüberziehen oder
mit nem Image Programm, weiß aber jetzt nicht wie die
so heißen, ich glaube Norton Ghost macht sowas?!

Aber wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du
die Platte in dem selbem PC haben, aber ich denke nicht
das das geht, wahrscheinlich wird dein BIOS die neue
Platte nicht erkennen, höchstens mit Update, aber von
6 auf 120 ist sehr unwahrscheinlich...

Solltest du die Daten für ein anderes System haben wollen
wird das auch nix, das schafft nichtmal Win 2k da noch
stabil zu laufen!

Noch Fragen? -> Frag!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## pReya (12. April 2003)

LÖL is scho klar das win net mit ner 120gb pladde klarkommt...Die wird scho noch partitioniert ! Naja, muss ich halt alles neu aufstezen *ätzend*


----------



## Sinac (12. April 2003)

Windows kommt schon mit der Platte klar, aber würde nicht damit
klarkommen, wenn d das alte OS auf ne Platte in nem neuen
System kopierst, zumindest wäre das ziemlic unstabiel


----------



## blubber (13. April 2003)

hi,

also ich würde die 120er pladde zusätzlich reinhängen, und erstmal nur eine partition machen. dann mit copy (genaue syntax kannst ja in help nachschauen) die 6gb 1:1 rüberklopfen, und dann mit partition magic in windows weitere partitionen anlegen.

bye


----------



## Kimble (14. April 2003)

Sinac:

haeh?
natuerlich kannma ne 1:1 Kopie machen. Das System laeuft auch nicht unstabil. Wenn er Win 2k installiert und dann seine 6GB kopiert wird alles ersetzt.
einfach 1:1 Kopie machen dann mit cfdisk unterteilen und das wars.
Festplatte wird automatisch erkannt, die alten Treiber ueberschrieben und wenn er das gleiche Bios hat, gibts kein Problem. Da das Betriebssystem mitkopiert wird, kann gar nix unstabil laufen.
Die Partitionstabelle liegt eh auf dem 1. Sektor der Platte und wenn man sie noch weiter unterteilt, erkennt Win 2k/XP automatisch dass neue Partitionen dabei sind.

Bei Linux laeuft das nich so einfach ab, da muss man die hdax neu installieren.


----------



## Sinac (14. April 2003)

naja, wenn du meinst...


----------



## Sebastianus (14. April 2003)

Ansonsten mal ein bisschen googlen und nach Norton Ghost zum Image machen und Sysprep für die Konfiguration der Hardware suchen!!!


----------



## f.k. deleted (24. April 2003)

*Paltten clonen*

Hi

nimm einfach Norton Ghost und clone die Platte auf die neue Platte.
Wenn dein ater Rechner die neue Platte unterstützt (BIOS) ist alles kein Problem.
Wenn du das System in einen neuen Rechner einbauien willst mit anderem Board und anderem chipsatz, lass die rewperaturfunktion von 2000 Server drüberlaufen (nur wenn ein Bluesreen kommt Inaccessiable Boot Device).
Ansonsten einfach neu booten und dein System läuft wieder wie gewohnt.

Gruss Florian

PS: Bittenicht auf rechtschreibfehler achten )

Für weitere fragen. einfach eine E-mail.


----------

